# Help need best spot light!



## mrdee3 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello all I’m mostly into led lights so I don't know what to get in this arena. I need a spotlight for spotting deer. Most important feature is a really tight beam!, good throw and light unit, so what do you all suggests?? I appreciate all help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Sway (Oct 11, 2004)

Spotting deer is that legal in PA? It's not here in NC and we are over run with them and from what I have read PA has more deer than we do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif 

Now what type of light are you looking for self contained portable with its own power source or is to be used from a vehicle using its power we need to know these things /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 12, 2004)

10 MCP Thor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JimH (Oct 12, 2004)

Not an LED, but it's pretty hard to beat the Streamlight Ultra Stinger for throw, tight beam, and light weight, plus it's rechargable. All in all, a very nice light.

I have one, and it out throws everything else I have until you start getting up into the super lights - Thor, X990, etc. But those are much heavier and do not have exactly what you would call a tight beam.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 12, 2004)

the 10mcp thor would be your best bet - i (very unscientifically) measured mine by shining it down the street and then remembering how far it shone - then driving the distance to the object it was lighting up - i got 1100 metres out of it (really running out of light at that distance though)
it should work for spotting deer out at 4-600 metres (just over 1/4 mile)


----------



## Roy (Oct 12, 2004)

Browse through the sticky at the beginning of this forum.


----------



## mrdee3 (Oct 12, 2004)

yes spotting deer is legal in PA. what is better thor or lightforce /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif i looked into both last night i think it will be between those two. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 12, 2004)

The thor is better because you can get it REALLY cheap in you shop around.


----------



## JimH (Oct 12, 2004)

Just remember though - Thor is as big as a house and weighs almost as much. Well not quite, but pretty close.


----------



## Roy (Oct 12, 2004)

JimH....plus you can use the Thor to keep your lunch warm! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Sway (Oct 12, 2004)

Eh’ at the range you will be using the light at get a Thor if you can find one sale it has good throw and flood for the price it’s the best thing going....It is big and heavy not a light you would want to use from inside a vehicle or carry around for a long time.

A LightForce Blitz SL240 will out throw a Thor and the X990 HID light but with less flood..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 13, 2004)

or get a 240Blitz and put a hid lamp assembly/ ballast in it and get a white laser effect like the one in sways little pic thing up there


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 13, 2004)

No HID for spotting! Deer ain't gonna be standing around for 20secs waiting for your HID lamp to warm up. Got to be as close to instant on as possible. 

If you have a good-sized budget and lots of time, you could always put together a large array of LuxV with some tight optics or reflectors and aim each element individually to get a tight spot at the distance you'd expect to spot your deer.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 13, 2004)

good point steelwolf - didnt think about that - but if ur going to be running it for a while - dont need it instantly on - then hid would be a good choice


----------



## Hallis (Oct 13, 2004)

I think thge Thor would be the best bang for the buck. no pun intended /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Oct 13, 2004)

Hallis,
You're wrong. My 300 mag is the best bang for a buck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Theepdinker


----------



## mrdee3 (Oct 13, 2004)

ok i ordered the LightForce Blitz SL240 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif . I want as much throw as posable, a wide beam is to distracting in the woods, and the thor is to big for car spotting. thanks for all the help, your all grate. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Oct 14, 2004)

Let us know how it turns out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## mrdee3 (Oct 14, 2004)

this is a sweet light best throw i'v ever seen and super light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Sway (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh' those poor deer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif now pick up an inexpensive 7 or 8Ah SLA at www.batterystation.com and throw it in a cheep video camera bag and go portable with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## JimH (Oct 15, 2004)

I have 2 SL240's on the front of my Jeep. A while back I was driving along a dark highway and it started to rain pretty heavy. I have yellow fog covers on my lights. I turned them on, and visability was just as good as driving in daylight. Fog covers give a lot of side spill so you don't feel like you are driving in a tunnel.

Based on my experience, I would say that the Blitz 240 is an excellent choice for dear spotting - not to mention the fact that the lenses are bullet proof.

I second the suggestion about going mobile. You could always use one of those jump start battery packs. They can be found for quite a reasonable price. Home depot carries the Husky brand, which is very compact. I carry one in my Jeep in case I run the battery down while winching.


----------

